

Ask HN: What is the next opportunity as Internet speeds increase? - epa

I would like to put this out there for you to ponder:<p>In 5-10 years, internet speeds around the world should be double to triple to that of what they are now. As time goes on, I believe 1GBPS will not be uncommon even for a cheap student plan. That being said, what business opportunities will come from such fast speeds of internet. I invite you to think about the size of data, and what could be possible with very fast speeds for all consumers.
======
tannerc
What are you basing the "double to triple" speeds comment on? I haven't found
anything relevant to that point.

Notably, in the United States, speeds do have the chance to climb that much
(if not more) due to shifting monopolies and pressure from incumbents.

But world-wide? Doubtful. Additionally, are you considering the fact that much
of this shift is not likely to take place in the mobile space, where usage is
exploding and likely to dwarf any hard-line Internet usage in the coming
years?

------
Toenex
Super fast porn. And kittens. The internet loves kittens.

